#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Welke versterker moeten wij hebben?

## Luckyluuk

Hallo allemaal,

Ten eerste wil ik even zeggen dat ik net nieuw ben op het forum, en dus ook niet alle regelementen uit mijn hoofd ken/weet, dus als iets niet mag of zo, dan zeg het even  :Wink: 

Ten tweede, de reden waarom ik dit topic start.

Wij hebben een carnavals/vriendengroep, en zijn van plan er muziek op te zetten. We willen namelijk dit setje aanschaffen (onthou, voor CARNAVAL, dus geen superduur spul)

2x Omnitronic BX-1850 Subwoofers 600w RMS, 1200w Peak @ 8 Ohm XLR
4x Devine Trono 15 Tops 250w RMS, 500w Peak @ 8 Ohm XLR

Nu is onze dringende vraag, welke versterker moeten wij hier in ***snaam op aansluiten, want er zijn zoveel verschillende versterkers? En hoeveel hebben we er nodig, gewoon 1, of 1 aparte voor subs en 1 aparte voor tops? Hebben we ook een cross-over nodig? 

Alle onzin over Ohms enzo, daar hebben we niet zoveel aan, we willen gewoon dat de versterker(s) het volle vermogen van de boxen aankunnen, dat is ook onze vraag, welke versterkers, doorlussen met halvering van Ohms en verdubbeling van vermogen, dat weten we dan weer wel.
We bedoelen dus eigenlijk of jullie gewoon een versterker aan kunnen raden, dan kopen we hem, sluiten hem aan en feesten maar!!

PS:Ons budget ligt rond de 400, max 450

Met heel vriendelijke groeten Luckyluuk

----------


## renevanh

Wat jullie nodig hebben is een versterker die ongeveer 800W RMS bij 8Ohm per kanaal levert voor het sub, en eentje die ongeveer 750W RMS op 4 ohm per kanaal levert voor de toppen (ervan uitgaande dat je de topjes per 2 aan de versterker hangt). Dat is in ieder geval een goede richtlijn. Daar hoort dan ook een crossover bij als die niet ingebouwd zit in je versterkers, want je hoge tonen naar je sub sturen vinden die subs niet leuk.
Daarnaast wil je ver weg blijven van Skytec of soortgelijke versterkers, want die overleven je optocht niet.
Versterkers met een lager RMS vermogen kan, maar de kans neemt dan nogal toe dat je je speakers gaat slopen.

Een mogelijkheid: American Audio VLP1500 voor je toppen, een DAP Paladium P-2000 voor je sub en een Behringer CX2310 als crossover.

Redelijke producten voor niet teveel geld. Wel een stuk boven het opgegeven budget, maar die subs vreten nogal wat vermogen.

Je kan ietsje besparen door bijvoorbeeld een Behringer EPX2000 voor je toppen te kiezen, maar mijn ervaring daarmee zijn - qua duurzaamheid - iets minder.

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Wat jullie nodig hebben is een versterker die ongeveer 800W RMS bij 8Ohm per kanaal levert voor het sub, en eentje die ongeveer 750W RMS op 4 ohm per kanaal levert voor de toppen (ervan uitgaande dat je de topjes per 2 aan de versterker hangt). Dat is in ieder geval een goede richtlijn. Daar hoort dan ook een crossover bij als die niet ingebouwd zit in je versterkers, want je hoge tonen naar je sub sturen vinden die subs niet leuk.
> Daarnaast wil je ver weg blijven van Skytec of soortgelijke versterkers, want die overleven je optocht niet.
> Versterkers met een lager RMS vermogen kan, maar de kans neemt dan nogal toe dat je je speakers gaat slopen.
> 
> Een mogelijkheid: American Audio VLP1500 voor je toppen, een DAP Paladium P-2000 voor je sub en een Behringer CX2310 als crossover.
> 
> Redelijke producten voor niet teveel geld. Wel een stuk boven het opgegeven budget, maar die subs vreten nogal wat vermogen.
> 
> Je kan ietsje besparen door bijvoorbeeld een Behringer EPX2000 voor je toppen te kiezen, maar mijn ervaring daarmee zijn - qua duurzaamheid - iets minder.



Hey renevanh,

Mag ik  vragen waarom we geen Skytec versterkers kunnen pakken, en waarom je zegt dat we de optocht dan niet overleven. Een vriend van mij (die doet ook mee) heeft een Skytec SPL1000 EQ versterker op 2 van die Devine's aangesloten en dat werkt perfect. 

We willen alles namelijk bij een concurrerende webshop bestellen, en ik (maarja wie ben ik) had dit setje op 't oog na jouw mening gelezen te hebben:

Skytec Sky-3000 Mk2 versterker voor de subs,

En deze erbij voor de tops:

 Skytec Sky-1500 Mk2

Ik wil echt niet eigenwijs doen, naarmate jij zegt dat we geen Skytec moeten nemen, maar toch wil ik weten of dit een mogelijkheid zou zijn aangezien de prijs. En hoe moeten we zorgen dat die 2 versterkers hetzelfde signaal ontvangen vanaf een iPod/mp3/USB-stick? En is een mixer ook (persé) nodig, of kunnen we die achterwege laten?

In ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor je reactie.

Met Vriendelijke Groet Luckyluuk

----------


## Luckyluuk

Sorry, ik heb me vergist, het zijn NL2 connectoren geen XLR, sorry v/de fout  :Frown:

----------


## MusicXtra

Een van de regels hier op het forum is dat er geen verwijzingen zijn naar andere webshops, logisch als je bedenkt dat dit forum aan de J&H webshop gelinkt is. :Wink: 
Voor je versterkers moet een cross-over of een processor om te zorgen dat de subs alleen sub krijgen en de toppen alles behalve het sub.
Met jouw budget ben ik bang dat je het niet gaat redden.

----------


## Luckyluuk

Moet ik mijn post nu veranderen? :s

----------


## Luckyluuk

Hoeveel zouden we dan ongv. nodig hebben denk je? (Schatting)

----------


## MusicXtra

Ik denk dat je met een verdubbeling van je budget veel meer keus hebt en iets kunt kopen dat betrouwbaarder is.
Goedkoop is meestal geen goede koop.
Zelf hou ik me niet zo bezig met budget apparatuur, ik kan je dus geen concreet advies geven.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ten eerste wil ik even zeggen dat ik net nieuw ben op het forum, en dus ook niet alle regelementen uit mijn hoofd ken/weet, dus als iets niet mag of zo, dan zeg het even







> Moet ik mijn post nu veranderen? :s



wat denk je zelf?





> Alle onzin over Ohms enzo, daar hebben we niet zoveel aan



Laat je je Ohm toch lekker thuis?

----------


## Luckyluuk

Zijn er dan cross-overs met een NL2 aansluiting, hoe moet je hem anders op de versterker aansluiten?

PS: de kabel die dan UIT de cross-over gaat, waar gaat die bij de versterker erin?

Met vriendelijke groet Luckyluuk

----------


## Luckyluuk

Huh, ik snap je post even niet, sorry hoor (dat laatste).

----------


## MusicXtra

Volgens mij moet je de zoekmachine van dit forum eens gaan testen en wat basiskennis verwerven.
Ga maar eens lezen in het beginnersdeel van dit forum zodat je inzicht krijgt in de signalflow van een installatie.
Met die kennis ben je beter in staat de juiste spullen aan te schaffen en kun je gerichter vragen stellen die hier graag beantwoord worden.

----------


## vasco

> Zijn er dan cross-overs met een NL2 aansluiting, hoe moet je hem anders op de versterker aansluiten?



Nee cross-overs en speakerprocessors hebben geen speakon maar wel XLR uitgangen.




> PS: de kabel die dan UIT de cross-over gaat, waar gaat die bij de versterker erin?



Wat denk jij zelf?

Jouw vragen zijn van dien aard dat je eigenlijk vraagt of wij hier even een complete handleiding voor je willen schrijven over hoe en wat cross-overs, versterkers, speakers, signaalpaden, vermogen, ohmse weerstand en rendement (for dummies). Dit is kennis die men niet even snel via een forum eigen maakt (en niet binnen twee weken voor carnaval).

Gezien de stand van eigen kennis in dit onderwerp zou ik zeggen laat de subs en cross-over, neem alleen twee/vier goede fullrange toppen met een versterker.

----------


## beyma

> We willen alles namelijk bij een concurrerende webshop bestellen



Als je dit zo terug leest, wat vindt je daar zelf van, en verwacht je daarna nog nuttig advies te krijgen ? 

Het is net zoals naar een 'dure' winkel gaan, alles vragen wat je wil weten en vervolgens zeggen 'goed, dan ga ik het nu bij de mediamarkt halen' 





> Laat je je Ohm toch lekker thuis?



Whahahahaha meesterlijk! (ik denk wel dat ik deze grap ga jatten van je)

----------


## timmetje

> Het is net zoals naar een 'dure' winkel gaan, alles vragen wat je wil weten en vervolgens zeggen 'goed, dan ga ik het nu bij de mediamarkt halen'



Dit gebeurt vaker dan je denkt... (alleen zegt men dan vaak niet dat ze 't ergens anders gaan halen; 'dankuwel, ik kijk nog even verder')

Wat de TS betreft: inderdaad lekker de subs thuis laten en alleen de toppen meenemen. Met de kennis die je nu hebt ga je namelijk nooit de subs en toppen in combinatie met een crossover aan de praat krijgen.

----------


## jack

Dit word zo,n wagen die in het begin krakend voorbij komt.

aan het eind van de optocht rokend en stinkend zonder geluid.........  :Confused: 

weg centjes!!

----------


## Luckyluuk

Wat bedoel je hier nu precies mee te zeggen, dat de voorgestelde tops en subs niks zijn of de amps (die Skytec's)?
Het is me namelijk niet helemaal duidelijk.

----------


## Luckyluuk

Dit is nu dus een reactie waar je ook daadwerkelijk wat mee kunt (niet dat dat met anderen niet zo is hoor).   :Smile:

----------


## Luckyluuk

Sorry hoor.

----------


## timmetje

> Wat bedoel je hier nu precies mee te zeggen, dat de voorgestelde tops en subs niks zijn of de amps (die Skytec's)?
> Het is me namelijk niet helemaal duidelijk.



Alles is natuurlijk niet van top-kwaliteit, maar daar is de prijs ook naar.

Echter, tijdens het carnaval kunnen er nogal wat dingen gebeuren met een versterker: de lage temperatuur, hoge luchtvochtigheid en het geschud van de wagen kunnen er toe leiden dat goedkope(re) versterkers al snel de geest gaan geven.

Met het budget dat genoemd is zijn er nu eenmaal weinig tot geen goede versterkers te koop. Daar komt nog bij dat je in jullie combinatie (subs + tops) een crossover nodig gaat hebben, en dat krimpt het budget natuurlijk nog verder in.

Tip: klik de volgende keer ook eens op 'Antwoord met Citaat'...

----------


## beyma

Goed, op voorwaarde dat je de kabels hier in de webshop koopt, klik hier  :Wink:  (ik heb totaal niets met die advertentie te maken trouwens)

----------


## renevanh

> Mag ik  vragen waarom we geen Skytec versterkers kunnen pakken, en waarom je zegt dat we de optocht dan niet overleven. Een vriend van mij (die doet ook mee) heeft een Skytec SPL1000 EQ versterker op 2 van die Devine's aangesloten en dat werkt perfect.



Om de redenen die Timmetje hierboven aangeeft: Vocht, betrouwbaarheid, duurzaamheid.
Op een carnavalswagen draait doorgaans een ongestabiliseert dinky-toy aggregaatje, is het nogal koud en de luchtvochtigheid in februari/maart is ook hoog.
Tuurlijk werkt Skytec... dit jaar. Volgend jaar kan je weer een nieuwe amp kopen, zit je ook niet op te wachten gok ik?


Wat betreft je vragen mbt crossover: je sluit de boel als volgt aan:

Muziekbron (CD/iPod/whatever)-> Mixer (handig voor volumeregeling!!) -> crossover
High-out crossover -> versterker toppen
Low-out crossover -> versterker subs

Die crossover moet je uiteraard wel even fatsoenlijk afstellen.

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Alles is natuurlijk niet van top-kwaliteit, maar daar is de prijs ook naar.
> 
> Echter, tijdens het carnaval kunnen er nogal wat dingen gebeuren met een versterker: de lage temperatuur, hoge luchtvochtigheid en het geschud van de wagen kunnen er toe leiden dat goedkope(re) versterkers al snel de geest gaan geven.
> 
> Met het budget dat genoemd is zijn er nu eenmaal weinig tot geen goede versterkers te koop. Daar komt nog bij dat je in jullie combinatie (subs + tops) een crossover nodig gaat hebben, en dat krimpt het budget natuurlijk nog verder in.
> 
> Tip: klik de volgende keer ook eens op 'Antwoord met Citaat'...



Ok, in ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.

Bedoel je te zeggen dat versterkers uit het duurdere segment de lage temperatuur, hoge luchtochtigheid etc. wel aankunnen?

MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Om de redenen die Timmetje hierboven aangeeft: Vocht, betrouwbaarheid, duurzaamheid.
> Op een carnavalswagen draait doorgaans een ongestabiliseert dinky-toy aggregaatje, is het nogal koud en de luchtvochtigheid in februari/maart is ook hoog.
> Tuurlijk werkt Skytec... dit jaar. Volgend jaar kan je weer een nieuwe amp kopen, zit je ook niet op te wachten gok ik?
> 
> 
> Wat betreft je vragen mbt crossover: je sluit de boel als volgt aan:
> 
> Muziekbron (CD/iPod/whatever)-> Mixer (handig voor volumeregeling!!) -> crossover
> High-out crossover -> versterker toppen
> ...



Ok, dit is wat ik wilde horen (qua aansluitingen/aansluiten zelf)

Heel erg bedankt in ieder geval!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## timmetje

> Ok, in ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.
> 
> Bedoel je te zeggen dat versterkers uit het duurdere segment de lage temperatuur, hoge luchtochtigheid etc. wel aankunnen?
> 
> MVG Luckyluuk



Die kunnen er in elk geval beter tegen.

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Om de redenen die Timmetje hierboven aangeeft: Vocht, betrouwbaarheid, duurzaamheid.
> Op een carnavalswagen draait doorgaans een ongestabiliseert dinky-toy aggregaatje, is het nogal koud en de luchtvochtigheid in februari/maart is ook hoog.
> Tuurlijk werkt Skytec... dit jaar. Volgend jaar kan je weer een nieuwe amp kopen, zit je ook niet op te wachten gok ik?
> 
> 
> Wat betreft je vragen mbt crossover: je sluit de boel als volgt aan:
> 
> Muziekbron (CD/iPod/whatever)-> Mixer (handig voor volumeregeling!!) -> crossover
> High-out crossover -> versterker toppen
> ...



Nog één vraagje m.b.t. het aansluiten, de XLR-out kabels v/d crossover, waar gaan die bij de versterker erin, gewoon in de ingang waar 'Input' bijstaat (die ingang aan de voorkant) of ergens anders (misschien aan de achterkant)?

MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## timmetje

> Nog één vraagje m.b.t. het aansluiten, de XLR-out kabels v/d crossover, waar gaan die bij de versterker erin, gewoon in de ingang waar 'Input' bijstaat (die ingang aan de voorkant) of ergens anders (misschien aan de achterkant)?
> 
> MVG Luckyluuk



Output Crossover --> Input Versterker

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Goed, op voorwaarde dat je de kabels hier in de webshop koopt, klik hier  (ik heb totaal niets met die advertentie te maken trouwens)



Wat is goed op die voorwaarde, dat jullie mij verder helpen?

Wat is dat voor een versterker, een oudere Skytec 2000 of wat (hij ziet er namelijk niet zo uit als de tegenwoordige Skytec's (de goedkopere))?

PS:Sorry sorry sorry, maar ben vergeten te zeggen dat het voor de carnaval van volgend jaar is. Maar ik vraag het nu zodat als we advertenties zoals die jij linkte zien, we daarop kunnen reageren (omdat we dan ook weten wat we moeten hebben).


MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## timmetje

> Wat is goed op die voorwaarde, dat jullie mij verder helpen?
> 
> Wat is dat voor een versterker, een oudere Skytec 2000 of wat (hij ziet er namelijk niet zo uit als de tegenwoordige Skytec's (de goedkopere))?
> 
> PS:Sorry sorry sorry, maar ben vergeten te zeggen dat het voor de carnaval van volgend jaar is. Maar ik vraag het nu zodat als we advertenties zoals die jij linkte zien, we daarop kunnen reageren (omdat we dan ook weten wat we moeten hebben).
> 
> 
> MVG Luckyluuk



Voor volgend jaar?

Lekker doorsparen, je budget verdubbelen, en dan nog eens vragen.

----------


## Luckyluuk

Ja maar het probleem is, dit is het budget dat we dan bij elkaar hebben. Ons TOTALE budget ligt dan rond de 1500, voor alles (speakers, subs, crossover,versterkers kabels en alle andere materialen voor de wagen zoals hout en verf).

Fijn om te weten: aregraat, tractor, kar etc. hebben we al geregeld, ook 2 v/d Devine's hebben we al (van vriend) en 1 (2ehandse) Omnitronic sub BX-1850. Die sub heeft ons 50 gekost (heel dichtbij opgehaald).

MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## timmetje

> Ja maar het probleem is, dit is het budget dat we dan bij elkaar hebben. Ons TOTALE budget ligt dan rond de €1500, voor alles (speakers, subs, crossover,versterkers kabels en alle andere materialen voor de wagen zoals hout en verf).
> 
> Fijn om te weten: aregraat, tractor, kar etc. hebben we al geregeld, ook 2 v/d Devine's hebben we al (van vriend) en 1 (2ehandse) Omnitronic sub BX-1850. Die sub heeft ons €50 gekost (heel dichtbij opgehaald).
> 
> MVG Luckyluuk



Waarom koop je er dan niet één sub bij en spaar je door voor wat betere versterkers? Dikke kans dat je er dan net zoveel geluid uit haalt als met het dubbele aantal speakers en mindere versterkers...

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Waarom koop je er dan niet één sub bij en spaar je door voor wat betere versterkers? Dikke kans dat je er dan net zoveel geluid uit haalt als met het dubbele aantal speakers en mindere versterkers...



Dus je zegt nu, de tops houden, nog 1 zo'n sub erbij en voor dat setje een goede high/mid- en een low versterker kopen (dan wel met crossover)?

Het enigste waar ik dan bang voor ben is dat ik dadelijk 2 versterkers van 3 à 400 euro koop en ze alsnog kapot gaan, en er dan ook maar 1 jaar mee heb gedaan. Ik ken namelijk een paar carnavalsclubs hier in de buurt, die doen al jaren met versterkers (wel 2 dan hè) van Skytec-kwaliteit en er is nooit iets mee geweest. Dat bedoel ik een beetje te zeggen qua versterkers, dat het (naar jullie mening misschien niet) toch niet zo'n slechte kwaliteit is als jullie zeggen, dat Skytec (en wat ik al zei, stel dat ik dure koop en ze gaan toch kapot.... nog meer geld weggegooid  :Frown:   )

MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## timmetje

> Dus je zegt nu, de tops houden, nog 1 zo'n sub erbij en voor dat setje een goede high/mid- en een low versterker kopen (dan wel met crossover)?
> 
> Het enigste waar ik dan bang voor ben is dat ik dadelijk 2 versterkers van 3 à 400 euro koop en ze alsnog kapot gaan, en er dan ook maar 1 jaar mee heb gedaan. Ik ken namelijk een paar carnavalsclubs hier in de buurt, die doen al jaren met versterkers (wel 2 dan hè) van Skytec-kwaliteit en er is nooit iets mee geweest. Dat bedoel ik een beetje te zeggen qua versterkers, dat het (naar jullie mening misschien niet) toch niet zo'n slechte kwaliteit is als jullie zeggen, dat Skytec (en wat ik al zei, stel dat ik dure koop en ze gaan toch kapot.... nog meer geld weggegooid   )
> 
> MVG Luckyluuk



Dan koop je toch gewoon Skytec?

Vrijwel alle merken zullen het wel overleven, de vraag is alleen hoe lang. Een duurdere versterker zal bij 5 graden buitentemperatuur nog prima kraakloos werken en bij spanningsdipjes van je aggegraat nog wel gewoon al het vermogen blijven leveren.

De voeding is zo'n beetje het belangrijkste onderdeel van een versterker, en vaak verklaart dat ook waarom de goedkopere versterkers snel(ler) de geest geven: de voeding schakelt bij lagere temperaturen niet in, verliest spanning, of kan niet omgaan met een instabiele spanning.

Wat voor een aggregraat wil je trouwens gaan gebruiken?

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Dan koop je toch gewoon Skytec?
> 
> Vrijwel alle merken zullen het wel overleven, de vraag is alleen hoe lang. Een duurdere versterker zal bij 5 graden buitentemperatuur nog prima kraakloos werken en bij spanningsdipjes van je aggegraat nog wel gewoon al het vermogen blijven leveren.
> 
> De voeding is zo'n beetje het belangrijkste onderdeel van een versterker, en vaak verklaart dat ook waarom de goedkopere versterkers snel(ler) de geest geven: de voeding schakelt bij lagere temperaturen niet in, verliest spanning, of kan niet omgaan met een instabiele spanning.
> 
> Wat voor een aggregraat wil je trouwens gaan gebruiken?



Even wachten, dat moet ik even aan de eigenaar vragen (het precieze merk, wattage etc.)

----------


## Luckyluuk

Werken versterkers (in het algemeen) bij vorst?

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Even wachten, dat moet ik even aan de eigenaar vragen (het precieze merk, wattage etc.)



Ok, eigenaar weet dat ook niet want hij heeft hem niet bij hem thuis staan.

----------


## Luckyluuk

Ok dankuwel!  :Smile:

----------


## Luckyluuk

Weet iemand waar de B voor staat bij de Skytec Sky-2000B?
Is dat soms een bas-versterker?De Skytec Sky-2000B levert 2x 1000w op 4 Ohm, de 4 tops die we hebben zijn 250w op 8 Ohm, dus zouden we die dan kunnen doorlussen zodat het  2x 4 Ohm bij 500 w wordt ( ik neem aan van wel)?
Heb die versterker namelijk op Marktplaats voor maar 125 gezien.  :Wink: 



MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Dus je zegt nu, de tops houden, nog 1 zo'n sub erbij en voor dat setje een goede high/mid- en een low versterker kopen (dan wel met crossover)?
> 
> Het enigste waar ik dan bang voor ben is dat ik dadelijk 2 versterkers van 3 à 400 euro koop en ze alsnog kapot gaan, en er dan ook maar 1 jaar mee heb gedaan. Ik ken namelijk een paar carnavalsclubs hier in de buurt, die doen al jaren met versterkers (wel 2 dan hè) van Skytec-kwaliteit en er is nooit iets mee geweest. Dat bedoel ik een beetje te zeggen qua versterkers, dat het (naar jullie mening misschien niet) toch niet zo'n slechte kwaliteit is als jullie zeggen, dat Skytec (en wat ik al zei, stel dat ik dure koop en ze gaan toch kapot.... nog meer geld weggegooid   )
> 
> MVG Luckyluuk



De agregraat is een Honda en hij levert 6,5 kva.

Meer weet ik niet, sorry.

----------


## timmetje

> De agregraat is een Honda en hij levert 6,5 kva.
> 
> Meer weet ik niet, sorry.



Niet gestabiliseerd dus. De kans zit er dik in dat dat agregraat niet eens voldoende stabiel vermogen kan leveren voor je versterkers, afhankelijk van wat je er nog meer achter wilt gaan hangen.

(En die B heeft niets te maken met 'bass' of wat dan ook, dat is gewoon een model-aanduiding).

Lees eerst eens wat over geluid voor je versterkers gaat kopen. Op deze manier ga je namelijk nooit vinden wat je zoekt.

----------


## SPS

Een B ergens achter wil bij sommige webwinkels nog al eens betekenen dat het "B" stock is.
Dan is het dus: of teruggestuurd door een teleurgesteld gebruiker, of in garantie defect omgeruild en door de importeur gerepareerd en weer het verkoopkanaal in.

----------


## Luckyluuk

Oké, na overleg gaan we waarschijnlijk voor dit setje, voornamelijk vanwege de prijs :S

Skytec Sky-2000B 2x 1000w @ 4 Ohm voor de tops
Skytec Sky-3000 Mk2 2x 1000w @ 8 Ohm voor de subs
Een Behringer Super-X Pro CX2310 Crossover
En daarbij een Soundlab DMS5 Mixer

Heeft iemand ervaring met een van deze producten? Zoja, wilt U die ervaring(en) met ons delen.

In ieder geval bedankt voor iedereen zijn bijdrage aan dit topic.

MVG Luckyluuk

----------


## Luckyluuk

De versterker heet officieel zo, en ziet er ook anders uit dan andere Skytec's , dus teruggestuurd of zoiets is het niet.

----------


## teunos

> Oké, na overleg gaan we waarschijnlijk voor dit setje, voornamelijk vanwege de prijs :S
> 
> Skytec Sky-2000B 2x 1000w @ 4 Ohm voor de tops
> Skytec Sky-3000 Mk2 2x 1000w @ 8 Ohm voor de subs
> Een Behringer Super-X Pro CX2310 Crossover
> En daarbij een Soundlab DMS5 Mixer
> 
> Heeft iemand ervaring met een van deze producten? Zoja, wilt U die ervaring(en) met ons delen.
> 
> ...



verwacht alleen niet dat je uit die skytech versterkers de vermogens kan krijgen die hier opgegeven staan. Heb ooit zo'n ding van een maat open gehad, zou schijnbaar 500 watt leveren op 8 ohm. Op de testbank gemeten en het ding leverde 150W (op een bank van 4 200W 8 ohm series parralel weerstanden, 8 ohm totaal dus) voor dat de clip inkwam, en dat was met máár 1 kanaal aangedreven. De trafo met formaat van een klein kopje thee verklaarde dat ook wel.

----------


## sjig

Ik had een tijdje terug zo'n spl 400 gehad. Even als tijdelijke versterker. Nou, eenmaal aangesloten en de eerste problemen kwamen al. Telkens ging de stroom er uit als ik dat ding aanzet. Hij zou 150 watt moeten leveren, dacht het dus even niet hoor  :Wink: 
Versterker op 1/4 open, stuurde -10db uit en de clip begon al ( helemaal bypass, geen eq oid ). 
Je mag blij zijn met een kleine 30-40 watt.

Ik zou liever doorsparen voor iets dergelijks. Kijk eens naar de P series van DAP, zijn al stukke beter. 

edit: Je hebt een PM!

----------


## MusicXtra

> Versterker op 1/4 open, stuurde -10db uit en de clip begon al ( helemaal bypass, geen eq oid ).



Dat zegt hooguit iets over het signaal dat je op de ingang hebt gezet, lukt met iedere versterker.

----------


## sjig

> Dat zegt hooguit iets over het signaal dat je op de ingang hebt gezet, lukt met iedere versterker.



Gezien je ervaring met dit hele gebeuren wil ik je met alle plezier geloven, maar zou je kunnen uitleggen hoe dat dan zit  :Confused:

----------


## MusicXtra

Wat jij doet is zeggen dat iets een meter lang is volgens een meetlat van elastiek, je moet dus wel ergens vanuit refereren.
Is heel simpel, de volume regelaars van een eindversterker zijn op geen enkele manier geijkt, die moet je dus altijd volledig open zetten.
Bij de volume regelaars open zal de versterker normaal gesproken bij een ingangssignaal van 0 dB tegen het clippen aan uitgestuurd worden.
Dat is dus ook niet afhankelijk van je EQ omdat bij het boosten van frequenties je 0 dB punt simpelweg eerder bereikt wordt.

----------


## sjig

Begrijp het!

Maar alsnog, al stonden deze volledig open kon ik niet verder dan ± -30 db uitsturen of de rode lampjes gingen al aan. De dap gaat daar echt stukken beter mee om.

----------


## MusicXtra

Bij een verschil van 3 dB geloof ik je, een verschil van 30 dB denk ik dat jij ergens een fout maakt. :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Ik dacht er ergens nog een filmpje van te hebben ( als 'bewijs' voor het geval dat! ). Zal even kijken!

----------


## Luckyluuk

Ik heb gelezen dat er iets van een 'passieve' crossover IN de Omnitronic subs zit, weet iemand wat dit inhoud, en hoe dit te gebruiken is?
(Zou dit misschien op de kosten besparen door één 2ohm versterker met 1500w-1600w te kopen, door te lussen en dan geen crossover?)

MVG Luuk

----------


## sjig

Ja, dit moet wel gaan werken. Al zullen je toppen dan wel fullrange werken. Want het filter haalt alle lage tonen eruit voor de sub, maar hij stuurt wel gewoon een fullrange signaal uit. Waardoor je toppen ook lage tonen moeten gaan produceren, en ik weet niet hoe die dat zullen vinden...

----------


## MusicXtra

Zou eerst maar eens onderzoeken of dit filter inderdaad alleen het sub filtert of ook een high-pass heeft voor de toppen.
In het laatste geval hoef je geen 2 Ohm belastbare versterker te kopen omdat de impedantie dan gelijk blijft.
In  het eerste geval krijg je een heel erg vreemde configuratie van je set waarbij je subs weinig zullen doen.
Je gaat dan dus 8 Ohm subs parallel zetten op twee parallel geschakelde toppen van 8 Ohm, in het deel waarin de subs meedoen heb je dan dus een impedantie van 2,6 Ohm waarbij je subs slechts 1/3 van het totaal vermogen krijgen.

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Zou eerst maar eens onderzoeken of dit filter inderdaad alleen het sub filtert of ook een high-pass heeft voor de toppen.
> In het laatste geval hoef je geen 2 Ohm belastbare versterker te kopen omdat de impedantie dan gelijk blijft.
> In  het eerste geval krijg je een heel erg vreemde configuratie van je set waarbij je subs weinig zullen doen.
> Je gaat dan dus 8 Ohm subs parallel zetten op twee parallel geschakelde toppen van 8 Ohm, in het deel waarin de subs meedoen heb je dan dus een impedantie van 2,6 Ohm waarbij je subs slechts 1/3 van het totaal vermogen krijgen.



Google zegt:

High-pressure basondersteuning voor alle topluidsprekers

en

Passieve, schakelbare crossover

Met dat bovendte wordt dan (denk ik) een high-pass filter bedoeld, of niet?

----------


## sjig

Zoals ik al zei: Er zit een filter in voor de sub ( low pass / high cut ). Maar de uitgang is gewoon helemaal ongefilterd. 

Heb een hele tijd terug deze subs in mijn handen gehad, en dit is zoals het is!

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Zoals ik al zei: Er zit een filter in voor de sub ( low pass / high cut ). Maar de uitgang is gewoon helemaal ongefilterd. 
> 
> Heb een hele tijd terug deze subs in mijn handen gehad, en dit is zoals het is!



Hiermee bedoel je dus te zeggen dat de lage tonen niet gefilterd worden door de sub en alsnog doorgestuurd worden naar de toppen?
En low pass/high cut, wat houdt dat precies in?

----------


## sjig

Juist. De subs krijgen enkel de lage tonen, maar de toppen krijgen zowel de lage tonen als de hoge tonen. 

Low pass, letterlijk: laag passeert. De lage tonen mogen passeren, de rest ( hoog dus ) heeft pech. 
High cut, hoog weg. Zelfde verhaal. Maar andere verwoording. 
Weet niet zeker of dit helemaal juist is. Dit is wat ik overal oppik hier en daar met een beetje logisch denkwerk  :Wink:

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Juist. De subs krijgen enkel de lage tonen, maar de toppen krijgen zowel de lage tonen als de hoge tonen. 
> 
> Low pass, letterlijk: laag passeert. De lage tonen mogen passeren, de rest ( hoog dus ) heeft pech. 
> High cut, hoog weg. Zelfde verhaal. Maar andere verwoording. 
> Weet niet zeker of dit helemaal juist is. Dit is wat ik overal oppik hier en daar met een beetje logisch denkwerk



En dit betekent dus (in newbie-taal) dat de subs de lage tonen krijgen en die filteren uit de rest van het signaal, en de rest (mid/hoog) als het ware 'weigert' en doorstuurt naar de toppen (als je die zou doorlussen)  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

Zucht, het blijft lastig om dit uit te leggen ( ligt niet aan jou hoor, heb het al wel vaker gehad  :Wink:  ). 

Je moet het zo zien:
Je gaat vanuit je versterker naar de ingang op je subs ( linkse of rechtse maakt nie uit ). Eerst gaat het signaal naar de andere aansluiting en daarna pas naar het filter. Dat filter haalt het mid/hoog weg ( high cut of low pass dus). Dat mid/hoog verdwijnt gewoon, is weg. Foetsie. 
De woofer krijgt dus alles onder de 300 Hz. Maar uit de uitgang ( die je dan dus zou doorlussen naar je toppen ) komt zowel al het hoge als het lage geluid. Je hebt dan dus ook geen 8 ohm meer. Maar 2,6666666 enz. ohm. 

Ik vind dit zelf ook erg vreemd van omnitronic, want voor budget setjes is het juist handiger om juist alleen het mid hoog uit de uitgang te laten komen. Zal vast wel een reden achter zitten.... (geld!!!)

Daarom denk ik ook dat je beter uit bent als je een actieve crossover neemt, met 2 versterkers. Je hoeft ook niet zo laag te crossen, want een 15" kan wel wát laag hebben.

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Zucht, het blijft lastig om dit uit te leggen ( ligt niet aan jou hoor, heb het al wel vaker gehad  ). 
> 
> Je moet het zo zien:
> Je gaat vanuit je versterker naar de ingang op je subs ( linkse of rechtse maakt nie uit ). Eerst gaat het signaal naar de andere aansluiting en daarna pas naar het filter. Dat filter haalt het mid/hoog weg ( high cut of low pass dus). Dat mid/hoog verdwijnt gewoon, is weg. Foetsie. 
> De woofer krijgt dus alles onder de 300 Hz. Maar uit de uitgang ( die je dan dus zou doorlussen naar je toppen ) komt zowel al het hoge als het lage geluid. Je hebt dan dus ook geen 8 ohm meer. Maar 2,6666666 enz. ohm. 
> 
> Ik vind dit zelf ook erg vreemd van omnitronic, want voor budget setjes is het juist handiger om juist alleen het mid hoog uit de uitgang te laten komen. Zal vast wel een reden achter zitten.... (geld!!!)
> 
> Daarom denk ik ook dat je beter uit bent als je een actieve crossover neemt, met 2 versterkers. Je hoeft ook niet zo laag te crossen, want een 15" kan wel wát laag hebben.



Dus stel dat ik het zo zou aansluiten, zou dat dan werken? (We gaan goed zoeken op mp naar DAP Palladium versterkers  :Wink:  )

Geluidsbron->Mixer->Crossover->Versterker toppen-> 2x toppen @ 4 Ohm(doorgelust)
                                              -> Versterker Subs -> 2x subs @ 8 Ohm

En hoe moet die crossover dan ingesteld worden, beneden hoeveel Hz moeten de subs weergeven (en alles daarboven dus de toppen)? Ik meen ergens op dit forum 120 Hz gelezen te hebben (ook met deze subs), klopt dit?

----------


## beyma

Dat zou zo moeten werken ja,  ik zou alleen je subs op 4 Ohm mono brug draaien, maar probeer eerst dit eens aan de praat te krijgen...... 

Ik meen gelezen te hebben dat je een Behringer x-over hebt?  Stel die gewoon simpel 2-weg stereo in, je cross-over punt is dan ergens tussen 120 en 180 Hz even luisteren wat het lekkerste klinkt.
Je zult wel een paar kabeltjes er bij moeten kopen verwacht ik, bv van "tulp"/ "cinch" naar "XLR" !  ( tulp = uit je mixert naar XLR in je x-over)

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Dat zou zo moeten werken ja,  ik zou alleen je subs op 4 Ohm mono brug draaien, maar probeer eerst dit eens aan de praat te krijgen...... 
> 
> Ik meen gelezen te hebben dat je een Behringer x-over hebt?  Stel die gewoon simpel 2-weg stereo in, je cross-over punt is dan ergens tussen 120 en 180 Hz even luisteren wat het lekkerste klinkt.
> Je zult wel een paar kabeltjes er bij moeten kopen verwacht ik, bv van "tulp"/ "cinch" naar "XLR" !  ( tulp = uit je mixert naar XLR in je x-over)



Zoal ik al in een eerdere post zei, moeten we dit setje nog aan gaan schaffen  :Wink: 

EDIT: Dat is ook de reden van mijn vraag, anders kopen we dadelijk iets wat helemaal niet met elkaar werkt  :Wink:

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Dat zou zo moeten werken ja,  ik zou alleen je subs op 4 Ohm mono brug draaien, maar probeer eerst dit eens aan de praat te krijgen...... 
> 
> Ik meen gelezen te hebben dat je een Behringer x-over hebt?  Stel die gewoon simpel 2-weg stereo in, je cross-over punt is dan ergens tussen 120 en 180 Hz even luisteren wat het lekkerste klinkt.
> Je zult wel een paar kabeltjes er bij moeten kopen verwacht ik, bv van "tulp"/ "cinch" naar "XLR" !  ( tulp = uit je mixert naar XLR in je x-over)



Ik snap even niet wat je bedoelt...
Zoek op google even naar de (Nederlandse) handleiding v/d x-over, daar staat mono 3-way en stereo 2-way, welke van deze 2 moet ik dan gebruiken?

MVG Luuk

----------


## beyma

Als je iets aandachtiger leest wat mensen schrijven, dan had je al kunnen lezen "stel die gewoon simpel 2-weg stereo in"  , en de handleiding hoef ik niet op te zoeken, want ik gebruik zelf ook een CX2300 !

----------


## Luckyluuk

> Als je iets aandachtiger leest wat mensen schrijven, dan had je al kunnen lezen "stel die gewoon simpel 2-weg stereo in"  , en de handleiding hoef ik niet op te zoeken, want ik gebruik zelf ook een CX2300 !



Ok, goed opgemerkt. Maar ik was een beetje verward aangezien je daarboven zei:''ik zou alleen je subs op 4 Ohm mono brug draaien''.

----------

